# Update ID



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just got this fish back from my cousin, I gave it to him a ways back and I took it back a few days ago cuz I thought it was lookin a little thin... I posted him up when I first got him and Frank wanted me to post pics when he got a little bigger, so here they are... first pic is when I first got him, second was taken about ten minutes ago.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my guess would be compressus or altuvie depending on location


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be S. compressus.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

how big is it?
Good looking whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the input guys... my thoughts were compressus as well, its nice to get everyone else's opinions. the fish is between 5 and 6 inches right now... its a beautiful fish when it's not stressed out, i'm actually pretty happy to have it back, he'll be going into a planted 46 bowfront for now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...my thoughts were S. compressus as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Joe nice to see you back







Great looking fish, I agree with the above Compressus FTW!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice to see us all in agreement on this one. now i need to get it out of that tank with the horrendous looking blue gravel... i'll update everyone once he settles in, he is a beautiful fish. thanks everyone


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> now i need to get it out of that tank with the horrendous looking blue gravel...


lol. I'm surprized nobody jumped on that one yet. 
Nice fish Joe


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, i promise that is the only tank in my house with colored gravel, it's my girl's community tank, at least it was until the inhabitants became lunch for the compressus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice compressus Joe


----------

